# RS3 M Core Screws Coming Out?



## Brandonius (Aug 1, 2020)

I got a Moyu RS3 M 2020 yesterday, and I'm loving it. It clicks with my turning style like no other cube has, and is easily going to be my main. However, something annoying has been happening lately. 3 times now, as I'm turning the cube, the screw inside the red center that attaches it to the core of the cube has come out! I managed to catch this on video (it's an mp4 - not sure how to share it), and I'm wondering if anyone has advice. The screw isn't stripped out, which leaves me to believe the problem is with the core.

I also saw that a few people on the cubicle mentioned they had this same problem. I'm hoping there is a workaround because the cube is incredible. Is there another core I can substitute, is anyone else having this problem?

Thanks for any help


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure, make sure to check that the screw isn’t getting stuck inside the centre when turning, and in that case, it’s a stripped core 
. Either try get a replacement from your local shop or try blu tacking or something


----------



## qwr (Jan 27, 2021)

I think I might have the same issue, on the red side too no less. I emailed The Cubicle to see what they could do.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 27, 2021)

STRIPPED CORE SOLUTIONS: I think this is what u have

Solution 1 (Recommended)

Get a plastic Bag
Cut a 2x2 Square
Unscrew the loose side
Screw it back in with the plastic bag covering the screw’s threads

Solution# 2

Unscrew one side
Put a small toothpick in the hole.
Cut the part of the toothpick that is sticking out from the hole
Screw the screw back in with the toothpick still there
If you still dont get it, I can post a video online and give you the link later.

Can you please upload your video in google drive, make it public, and share the link with us so we have more knowledge of the problem?


----------



## Londo cubes (Jan 27, 2021)

my rs3 2020 doesent have this problem so idk


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

I wanted to say that I lubed the core with traxxas 50k and the red side which is the one that loosened has lube all over the center cap. Maybe the lube leaked down and loosened the screws? Honestly I'm not sure what's going on in that center.

My only other cube to have this core issue was the MF3RS, which interestingly enough is in the same line.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> I wanted to say that I lubed the core with traxxas 50k and the red side which is the one that loosened has lube all over the center cap. Maybe the lube leaked down and loosened the screws? Honestly I'm not sure what's going on in that center.
> 
> My only other cube to have this core issue was the MF3RS, which interestingly enough is in the same line.


Did you try the plastic bag trick?


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 3, 2021)

I personally haven't had this problem with my RS3M 2020, but I have had a similar problem with my Gan 354M. After turning the white face, the ges nut would slowly come out. The only solution I found was to tighten the ges nut more than I usually would, so if you don't mind a tighter cube, that could work.


----------



## qwr (Feb 3, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Did you try the plastic bag trick?


I got a replacement core from cubicle being delivered



CraterCuberYT said:


> I personally haven't had this problem with my RS3M 2020, but I have had a similar problem with my Gan 354M. After turning the white face, the ges nut would slowly come out. The only solution I found was to tighten the ges nut more than I usually would, so if you don't mind a tighter cube, that could work.



Yes I tried tightening my cube as a whole and it seems this has mostly prevented the loosening. Well for now, idk how it'll hold up after many solves


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 3, 2021)

qwr said:


> I got a replacement core from cubicle being delivered


Another reason I am with the cubicle
did you know rick astley only made 12$ off of rickroll in 2010 because someone elso wrote it for him?


----------



## qwr (Feb 5, 2021)

I tried the plastic bag trick and it seems to work. However my yellow side is also falling off. I mean the yellow side will loosen and the whole layer will pop off in a massive cube explosion. It's crazy


----------



## qwr (Feb 14, 2021)

I've been trying to figure out why the RS3M 2020 has such bad spring noise, and I noticed that the springs seem to go "crooked", that is they're not perfectly vertical due to their large diameter. Combined with the fact that the springs have a large diameter about the size of the screw head, the end of the spring actually rubs against the side of the screw head instead of the bottom like normal. I think this could've been avoided by choosing springs with a smaller diameter.

You can see what I'm talking about in this picture on the left side of the screw head. The spring does not stay centered.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 15, 2021)

I have crooked springs too yet it works fine


----------



## qwr (Feb 15, 2021)

Having the center caps on kinda muffles the sound. Maybe I should just fill my center pieces with cotton balls to muffle the sound lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2021)

qwr said:


> Having the center caps on kinda muffles the sound. Maybe I should just fill my center pieces with cotton balls to muffle the sound lol


That does actually work with normal pieces to make a cube quieter, not sure about pieces with moving parts inside...


----------



## qwr (Feb 16, 2021)

I got my replacement core and I still have this issue 

Maybe I should just do the grocery bag / teflon tape thing because it worked the last time I used it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 17, 2021)

Moyu and tesla are quite alike. They offer awesome products for cheap prices, but they have factory quality control problems.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 17, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Moyu and tesla are quite alike. They offer awesome products for cheap prices, but they have factory quality control problems.


since when is tesla cheap?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 17, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> since when is tesla cheap?


not cheap, but they are working on a good electric car for only 25000.
Moyu made the RS3M


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

One solution to prevent core stripping.


Spoiler



NEVER LUBE YOUR SCREWS


----------



## qwr (Feb 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> One solution to prevent core stripping.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That ties into another problem I have: horrendous spring noise. Like spring noise so bad it actually makes turning harder due to the friction. I'll mention this in my next video.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> That ties into another problem I have: horrendous spring noise. Like spring noise so bad it actually makes turning harder due to the friction. I'll mention this in my next video.


If that's the problem, then why not do the plastic bag mod altogether instead of lubing springs?


----------



## qwr (Feb 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> If that's the problem, then why not do the plastic bag mod altogether instead of lubing springs?


I don't know what you mean by "altogether". My core is already lubed and I want to keep it that way for the spring noise, so I will do the teflon tape thing in my video.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

qwr said:


> I don't know what you mean by "altogether". My core is already lubed and I want to keep it that way for the spring noise, so I will do the teflon tape thing in my video.


Instead of wrapping the screw after it strips, you can do it while you're setting up the puzzle for the first time. I used the wrong word lol


----------



## qwr (Feb 17, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Instead of wrapping the screw after it strips, you can do it while you're setting up the puzzle for the first time. I used the wrong word lol


That's true, although I have setup many puzzles and the screw stripping only happens rarely.


----------



## qwr (Mar 8, 2021)

I made a video on this in which I try to fix the screw and spring issues.






Also I made a meme thumbnail but I didn't feel like using it. Maybe I should have



I just had a stupid idea while I was looking at the springs while playing with the cube before bedtime. What if I glued the spring to the screwhead so the spring would stay vertical and would have to have the rotational contact with the washer? I should try it tomorrow.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 11, 2021)

Get a plastic washer (3D printed ?) for the screwhead. Anybody with a 3D printer can make them in steps of 0.2mm thickness.
I also believe that lubrication under the lower washer might help. Some people with good lubrication says neither screw/spring/washer is turning. Su lube under lower washer is important.


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

povlhp said:


> Get a plastic washer (3D printed ?) for the screwhead. Anybody with a 3D printer can make them in steps of 0.2mm thickness.
> I also believe that lubrication under the lower washer might help. Some people with good lubrication says neither screw/spring/washer is turning. Su lube under lower washer is important.


I don't have a 3d printer but I thought about buying some thin metal washers and trying them.

My original stupid idea was soldering the spring and screw together although soldering is not fit for mechanical stress and it should be done with welding which is way beyond me


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 11, 2021)

yes i have had the same issue and on the red side as well. it has happened once for me.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 11, 2021)

I guess im the only one that got a whole screw bent! Strange...
edit: I easily straightened it out with a wrench.


----------



## Shady Hero (Mar 11, 2021)

The Cuboid said:


> I got a Moyu RS3 M 2020 yesterday, and I'm loving it. It clicks with my turning style like no other cube has, and is easily going to be my main. However, something annoying has been happening lately. 3 times now, as I'm turning the cube, the screw inside the red center that attaches it to the core of the cube has come out! I managed to catch this on video (it's an mp4 - not sure how to share it), and I'm wondering if anyone has advice. The screw isn't stripped out, which leaves me to believe the problem is with the core.
> 
> I also saw that a few people on the cubicle mentioned they had this same problem. I'm hoping there is a workaround because the cube is incredible. Is there another core I can substitute, is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks for any help


yeah, this happened with my white side, so I just took out the white center(screw and all) and swapped it with the yellow center, it hasnt come undone since, and i've had it like that for like 5 weeks now, so maybe try that...



qwr said:


> I've been trying to figure out why the RS3M 2020 has such bad spring noise, and I noticed that the springs seem to go "crooked", that is they're not perfectly vertical due to their large diameter. Combined with the fact that the springs have a large diameter about the size of the screw head, the end of the spring actually rubs against the side of the screw head instead of the bottom like normal. I think this could've been avoided by choosing springs with a smaller diameter.
> 
> You can see what I'm talking about in this picture on the left side of the screw head. The spring does not stay centered.
> 
> View attachment 14900


get some lubicle black or something similar


----------



## qwr (Mar 11, 2021)

Shady Hero said:


> get some lubicle black or something similar


I don't think the choice of core lube is the issue. Rather my post explains it due to the spring choice.



SH03L4C3 said:


> I guess im the only one that got a whole screw bent! Strange...
> edit: I easily straightened it out with a wrench.


how? did it come like that?


----------



## qwr (Mar 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> I wanted to say that I lubed the core with traxxas 50k and the red side which is the one that loosened has lube all over the center cap. Maybe the lube leaked down and loosened the screws? Honestly I'm not sure what's going on in that center.



Ok so I've messed with the cube a lot and want to return to what I said. I think my hypothesis was correct, since the centers that came loose had darkish lube leaking down along the screw from the center pieces to the core, and the center dual adjustment system plastic part was drenched in core lube that I am pretty sure I overlubed. What I did was clean out the cube thoroughly and completely, I mean wiping away even the core lube, then I applied a very minimal amount of lube only under the washer, making sure any excess was wiped away. After tightening the cube, this minimal setup actually make the cube faster and much less gummy, and after 20 solves the cube suddenly broke in had has a nice crispy and moderately quick turning which I quite like. So like people said about lube, start off minimal and overlubing can be worse than underlubing.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 30, 2021)

A friend of mine came to me with his RS3M, stock, never lubed, 1 month old. It had become very lose. Not screws falling out, but still very lose. So screws DO come out.
Gave it a lube job, and gave him some magnets he can put in it, but he decided then and there to buy lube himself. His son could not believe this was the same cube.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> how? did it come like that?


It was not like that when I first set it up back in November/december. 
I had removed the screws for the first time after that to see a bent screw. I think I have a pic. Will edit to add the pic later.


----------



## povlhp (Mar 31, 2021)

qwr said:


> Ok so I've messed with the cube a lot and want to return to what I said. I think my hypothesis was correct, since the centers that came loose had darkish lube leaking down along the screw from the center pieces to the core, and the center dual adjustment system plastic part was drenched in core lube that I am pretty sure I overlubed.


If lube gets down and losens the screw, either the tread is not very good, of the lube is eating the plastic. ANd there is no way thick lube should get down there.


----------



## qwr (Mar 31, 2021)

povlhp said:


> If lube gets down and losens the screw, either the tread is not very good, of the lube is eating the plastic. ANd there is no way thick lube should get down there.


I used traxxas 50k and it's pretty thick but not as thick as say grease because it's an oil. The screw hole for the core and the dual adjustment system both allow some lube to leak through. Also the screw threads are really tiny which may have contributed to them loosening.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 31, 2021)

povlhp said:


> If lube gets down and losens the screw, either the tread is not very good, of the lube is eating the plastic. ANd there is no way thick lube should get down there.


the problem is with the tread not being good.



qwr said:


> That ties into another problem I have: horrendous spring noise. Like spring noise so bad it actually makes turning harder due to the friction. I'll mention this in my next video.


BTW fun fact: If you don't have lube, and you want to get rid of rs3m spring noise, flip the washers. That should get rid of some noise.
sorry for double post


----------

